# The BEST filter media for Cannister filter???



## Cich150

Hhi everyone,

Recently I have been learning heaps about Cannisters after setting up my 150 gal tank 4-6 weeks ago it has been my first leap to the Canister - and I am loving em btw...

I have been scanning LFS for filter media to stock up on...n have seen some add on filter media's...I can't remember what they were in particular but it seemed you could add to your already filter sponge, noodles and carbon some extra media that did other great n wonderful things for yor tank - I havent bought any yet, as I would hate to wreck an fully cycled and clear tank with happy fish...but I did want to ask you guys here what you thought of these extra filter media's - AND if you did like the addons/upgrades of media what you would personally recomend ect...ect

Is it possible to add these extra media's to your Cannister and turn a Ford into a Ferrari??


----------



## football mom

I personally don't use carbon in my cannisters, because I don't want to break them down monthly.
On my tanks of 30 gallons I have one cannister and a HOB, on 55 or above, I have 2 cannisters.
I just use the foam pads, Nu-foam II polyfill (a cushion stuffing from Wal-mart that can be separated and cut to fit) ceramic macaroni, and occaisionally something like Purigen, or on my Soft water tanks, a bag of peat pellets.
Maybe I am doing overkill with filtration, but it has worked great for me. Most of my equipment I have purchased used.


----------



## PfunMo

What you are asking might be stated a different way. You can make a Ford into something else but if it is still only driven on twenty MPH streets, it has little value other than pride of owning more. You don't say what media and filters you have but it is possible your media is doing all that can possibly be done for the tank. There may be need for more-- or not. Adding a massive amount of the world's best media does nothing for the bio-filtering if all the ammonia and nitrite are already being handled by the current media. If the water is already as clear as possible doing more will not change it. Adding more media can result in less filtering if the waterflow is restricted too much by too much media. A careful balance has to be figured and I think the filter designers knowledge is far better than mine. If there is some testing or other reason to believe your media is not getting the job done, then more is worthwhile. Otherwise, ignore the ads. Save the money to buy more fish.

Then, you WILL need more media!


----------



## Cich150

Ha! Thanks PfunMo :lol: If I buy more fish then I'm overstocked - then I have to sell some off.... 

My Cannisters seam to be doing a great job- they just have the standard filter pads, carbon, and ceramic noodles.

football mom - wow! I have never gone a mnth without breakin down my filters - even the little in-tank ones - but that's more because I have always had fully stocked tanks I guess - gee I wish I didn't have to break down my filters every mnth :/

I have no nitrites, no nitrates, ph good n stable - n the clarity of the water - well thats the only one I'm not sure about - I mean to look at my tank from the front its clear as day..but move to the side I can still see right through the tank to the wall - but it is a little hazy - so that could be that I just have a BIG tank n lots of water- I don't know, everyones opinion of clear water is different I guess - n I know for a fact I could never get my 5x2x2 as clear as my 3x1x1...

I just was curious as to why all the addon - upgrading filter media for sale...as it is starting to tempt me to throw something else in.


----------



## PfunMo

The reason for all the addons that are out there is the same as cars. You have the heated mirrors, power seats and on and on. Some we try and find we "need" them! Some of us still don't need CD players! 

Rather than add-ons which can get to be aproblem, I tend to add small filters if I want a bit more. That gives me a "need" for another fry tank since I have a filter that needs a home! you can see how this gets out of hand?


----------



## Cich150

:lol: :lol: PfunMo - see my new post in Equip & supplies!!!


----------



## Reboot530

Hello,

I too need advice... I have a 125 gallon tank and have a fuval fx6 cansiter filter. What should I use in the canister? I have used Boyd Enterprises ABE16745 Chemipure Elite Grande for Aquarium,
I am very lazy and want a great working system. I don't want to spend $56 every four weeks for that media. 
I have Africian Cichlids. 
Thanks Aaron


----------



## Bd79

After using canisters for years, I've concluded that Poret foam is the best mechanical and biological media. I don't use carbon at all.


----------



## dgoed82

I run chemi pure blue and purigen in both my canisters (fx4 & eheim pro4+ 350). First picture is the day i added it, second is 4 days later. I do 50% water changes and vacuum weekly and could never get my water that clear with mechanical and bio filtration alone.


----------



## fish_gazer

Cich150 said:


> football mom - wow! I have never gone a mnth without breakin down my filters - even the little in-tank ones - but that's more because I have always had fully stocked tanks I guess - gee I wish I didn't have to break down my filters every mnth :/


I was changing the filters in my canister every two weeks, they were messy and loaded with gunk. Then, I added a second canister and stopped using flakes. Bingo. I waited 5 weeks to change one of them and could've waited longer.

I changed the setup in the canisters too, opting to move away from chemical filtration and adding more mechanical, so that could've had something to do with it as well.


----------

